# Raid 0 falsche Größe



## low-group (1. April 2005)

hi,

ich habe mir einen Raidcontroller Advance 29134 zugelegt und wollte da jetzt ein Raid 0 mit 2 Platten machen.
Habe beide Platten am Controller angeschloßen (Primär Master und Secundär Master) und boote den Rechner und gehe ins Setup vom Raid rein.
Dort erstelle ich dann den Raid0 mit beiden Platten ( Samsung 160 Gig u. IBM 80 Gig).
Nachdem es erstellt ist, sehe ich, daß er mir nicht den vollen Festplattenplatz zum Raid erstellt hat, sondern rund 165 Gig nur.
Woran liegt das. Was kann ich da machen, damit ich die volle Kapazität habe im Raid?


----------



## Gudy (1. April 2005)

Ich würde dann immer mit BIOS Updates anfangen und wenn es geht auch beim Controller....


----------



## chmee (1. April 2005)

Bei nem Raid0 muss auf beiden Platten die gleiche Menge benutzt werden, also ist
hier die kleinere Platte entscheidend für das Raid. Dabei liegen weitere 80GB Deiner
Samsung brach.. Man sollte schon zwei gleich große Platten benutzen und im 
Optimalfall 2x die gleiche Festplatte, damit die Zugriffszeiten und Cachezeiten die
Gleichen sind..

mfg chmee


----------



## low-group (1. April 2005)

ah da liegt also der Hacken, dazu hatte ich bisher nirgends was gefunden und in dr Anleitung stand davon auch nix. Nun muß ich wohl noch eine Platte holen, daß ich dieses auch richtig nutzen kann.


----------

